
How to Convince Someone When Facts Fail - tokenadult
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-to-convince-someone-when-facts-fail/
======
josho
Sadly a little light on detail, but does offer up:

> 1\. keep emotions out of the exchange, 2. discuss, don't attack (no ad
> hominem and no ad Hitlerum), 3. listen carefully and try to articulate the
> other position accurately, 4. show respect, 5. acknowledge that you
> understand why someone might hold that opinion, and 6. try to show how
> changing facts does not necessarily mean changing worldviews.

